# Dificuldade de escrita em português e inglês



## Erick404

Tenho percebido, ao navegar por diversos sites da Internet em inglês e em português, que, de modo geral, as pessoas tendem a escrever em inglês bem melhor do que em português (refiro-me aos falantes nativos de cada língua). E nisso incluo sites e blogs com temas técnicos, coisas que exigem um certo conhecimento e formação, e até a Wikipédia.

É muito comum encontrar textos em português com erros gramaticais como crases, confusões com pares homófonos (como _há_ e _a_), e, principalmente, vírgulas mal colocadas. Enquanto que inglês, embora não seja tudo perfeito, tenho a sensação de que é muito raro ver uma vírgula fora de lugar.

Isso me dá a sensação de que a norma culta da escrita da língua portuguesa segue um padrão muito diferente da fala, e daí as pessoas se confundem e escrevem errado. Será que é isso mesmo? Em inglês, onde há uma correspondência caótica entre pronúncia e escrita, as pessoas não parecem ter tanta dificuldade.


----------



## Istriano

Não é bem assim, já vi os ingleses escreverem _grammer _(em vez de _grammar_) e _should of known_ (em vez de _should've known_), entre outras coisas. Deve ter mais...
Veja aqui: http://grammar.yourdictionary.com/spelling-and-word-lists/misspelled.html


----------



## Macunaíma

Se você for comprar artigos da New Yorker com posts no Facebook de amigos pode ficar com essa impressão mesmo , mas, na média, não vejo diferença de grau de esculhambação entre as duas línguas.


----------



## Denis555

Nos comentários do YouTube está cheio de "your" em vez de "you're" ; "it's" em vez de "its" ; "there" em vez de "their" ou "they're"
Ex.: 
Your welcome!
YouTube with it's policies...
There child is guilty...

Erros de "gramática" como 
It's more gentler ... em vez de apenas "gentler", equivale ao nosso "mais melhor". 
I have ate em vez de "I have eaten"
It don't matter if you're black or white (Michael Jackson) em vez de "It doesn't matter"

Em espanhol nem se fala!
Yo boy em vez de "yo voy"
motivasion em vez de "motivación"
Baca em vez de "vaca"

Com francês é a mesma coisa, ou talvez ainda pior pois a ortografia francesa não ajuda... Muitas letras mudas... E centenas de homófonos!

Italiano tem seus problemas com apóstrofo pò em vez de po' ou o contrário e' em vez de è, etc Esses erros são comuns até nos jornais/revistas!

Bom, da minha própria esperiência* holandês "hun zijn" em vez de "ze zijn" (equivale ao nosso "a gente somos") e polonês "curka" em vez de "córka" (equivale ao nosso "jente, jirafa"), etc, etc, etc


Português, é bem verdade, não fica atrás mas talvez nós sejamos mais rigorosos com a nossa própria língua. Nada foge à nossa atenção [Opa, com crase ou sem crase?  Pode(m) os dois! ]



*Morei na Holanda/ moro na Polônia


----------



## Erick404

Istriano said:


> Não é bem assim, já vi os ingleses escreverem _grammer _(em vez de _grammar_) e _should of known_ (em vez de _should've known_), entre outras coisas. Deve ter mais...
> Veja aqui: http://grammar.yourdictionary.com/spelling-and-word-lists/misspelled.html



Sim, também já vi esse tipo de erro. Mas normalmente ocorrem em ambientes mais informais, ou onde as pessoas respondem rápido, como fóruns, youtube, etc.



Macunaíma said:


> Se você for comprar artigos da New Yorker com posts no Facebook de amigos pode ficar com essa impressão mesmo , mas, na média, não vejo diferença de grau de esculhambação entre as duas línguas.



Com certeza, mas como disse, estou me referindo a sites mais "sérios". Aproveitando que você falou de New Yorker, já vi vários erros no g1 (portal da Globo), normalmente vírgulas e crases, e olha que eu nem o visito com frequência.

Quanto a outras línguas, como o Denis555 citou, não faço ideia. Talvez haja também outras que "erram mais" e "erram menos"?


----------



## machadinho

Mas será que crase e vírgulas contam como erros tão graves assim?


----------



## Vanda

E vamos combinar, como o inglês não tem nossas famosas crases e o uso de vírgula é tão pequeno, fica bem mais fácil não ''errarem'' onde não há erro.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Mas será que crase e vírgulas contam como erros tão graves assim?


Depende de onde se está. Em Portugal, a colocação errada das vírgulas seria, em princípio, um erro muito menos importante do que um erro de crase. Isto porque aqui a pronúncia e o sentido variam com a presença/ausência de crase.
Eu até prefiro ler um texto sem crase do que ver a crase onde ela não deveria estar, como acontece cada vez mais em textos que vejo na net. Ultimamente, tenho visto muitos erros em que se coloca crase antes de nomes masculinos (??), como em "*À* proposito...", "Daqui *à* 5 km...", etc.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui também, Alen. As crases aparecem onde não existem e somem de onde existem.


----------



## nick1990

Complexo de vira-lata.


----------



## Vanda

nicolai.rostov said:


> Complexo de vira-lata.




O famoso!


----------



## Erick404

machadinho said:


> Mas será que crase e vírgulas contam como erros tão graves assim?



Normalmente não, mas costumam deixar o texto bem mais feio, ou até mesmo difícil de ler, em alguns casos.


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Mas será que crase e vírgulas contam como erros tão graves assim?



Eu acho erros de pontuação muito mais penosos para quem está lendo do que erros de ortografia e até de sintaxe (já que nosso cérebro geralmente tem as manhas de reorganizar a sintaxe e apropriar os anacolutos automaticamente). É muito irritante ter de voltar várias vezes para reler as frases no ritmo correto. Por outro lado, eu já vi textos longos cheios de erros de ortografia e praticamente sem pontuação que no entanto eram fáceis e agradáveis de ler, porque seguiam uma lógica linear, como a da fala, sem os artifícios normais de um texto, o que permitia a quem lia se concentrar no sentido e na narrativa. Por isso o semiletrado costuma ser o que escreve pior, porque ele não dispõe do domínio da técnica mas já perdeu a espontaneidade e a ingenuidade, por assim dizer, de quem escreve sem nenhum embaraço e pretensão de ser correto.


----------



## machadinho

> Um, se chamava Ricardão: corpulento e quieto, com um modo simplório de sorriso. (Guimarães Rosa._ Grande sertão: veredas_)


Nem sempre é irritante, Macu.


----------



## Macunaíma

Essa vírgula aí separando sujeito do verbo, embora incorreta gramaticalmente, pelo menos marca uma pausa que de fato ocorre na fala, então o leitor não precisa voltar lá atrás para ler de novo. Agora olha a pontuação deste artigo que eu por acaso li ontem (o artigo em si é até bom). É um caos! 

Deus me livre de Guimarães Rosa! Eu não entendo como ele chegou a virar esse cânone. Deve ter muita gente masoquista por aí . Sinceramente, o que eu consegui ler dele até hoje não me pareceu muito mais do que platitudes revestidas de um ar de "mistério" chatíssimo. Posso estar errado, mas como o tempo é limitado, preferi ler outras coisas. Para mim, Euclides e Graciliano dão de dez a zero no meu quase conterrâneo.


----------



## dificilima

Engraçado...agorinha mesmo estava lamentando a péssima qualidade do inglês escrito em muitos foros da internet.  E sei que não sou a única que se queixa deste problema.  Vai aí um exemplo engraçado (notem o erro de ortografia na segunda palavra...). E aqui um outro. E mais outro.

Quanto à diferença que percebe entre as duas línguas, não tenho uma explicação simples.  Será que não haja alguma diferença entre os sites que frequenta em cada língua?  Eu sei que no meu caso, por exemplo, navego um universo mais diverso de sites em inglês (no qual sou mais fluente) do que em francês (no qual sou menos fluente) e tenho a impressão de ver muitos mais erros de escrita em inglês.


----------



## Vanda

Eu ainda vou dar uma surra no Macu que fica falando assim do Guiminha!  Você, como sempre do contra, né? O verdadeiro inconfidente. Vai ser mineiro assim lá em Minas! 
Então, falemos do Saramago e suas pontuações. Vai dizer que também é contra ele!

Dificilima, difícil é traduzir do inglês escrito por um não nativo para o português textos médicos, por exemplo. Nem Jesus aguenta.


----------



## nick1990

Macunaíma said:


> Por outro lado, eu já vi textos longos cheios de erros de ortografia e praticamente sem pontuação que no entanto eram fáceis e agradáveis de ler, porque seguiam uma lógica linear, como a da fala, sem os artifícios normais de um texto, o que permitia a quem lia se concentrar no sentido e na narrativa. Por isso o semiletrado costuma ser o que escreve pior, porque ele não dispõe do domínio da técnica mas já perdeu a espontaneidade e a ingenuidade, por assim dizer, de quem escreve sem nenhum embaraço e pretensão de ser correto.


Concordo totalmente! Porém, tentando não cair no complexo de vira-lata, vocês não pensam que é *psicologicamente* mais difícil escrever em português do que em inglês não? Não estou dizendo que eu escrevo com mais facilidade em inglês, longe disso!  Mas, assim, a gente dá mais valor a formas que se afastam da fala. Não estou falando de "os caderno", mas de um encadeamento de construções altamente estilizadas que normalmente tornam textos em português mais duros de ler. Quanto mais complicado sintaticamente, mais bonito! mais profundo! Sei lá, é só outra explicação para a percepção que temos de que as coisas em inglês saem mais limpas. Quanto menos invenção de moda, menos chance de errar!


----------



## Vanda

Exato, Nicolai. Outro dia, eu precisava traduzir um Abstract do espanhol, escrito por um brasileiro, para o inglês. O texto estva tão empolado no espanhol e na tradução em português, que tive de pedir uma re-escritura do texto em espanhol, com consequente modificação no português, para fazer a tradução. REsultado, o texto em inglês está muito mais compreensível do que nas outras duas línguas latinas. Os coitados que não conseguirem ler inglês vão ficar todos embrulhados com o texto original.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não entendo o que é esse tal complexo de vira-latas, portando falo na minha condição portador do complexo de puro-sangue de exposição: escrever em português de fato envolve, quase sempre, uma pontinha de artificialidade. Mas acho que não é uma deficiência da língua, de jeito nenhum, mas um aspecto cultural nosso, um ranço de bacharelismo, de beletrismo, sei lá. E é uma coisa inconsciente, da qual é muito difícil se livrar. Eu sempre me constranjo lendo coisas que eu escrevi, de bilhetes à diarista com visível influência de Ruy Barbosa a posts mais antigos neste fórum que eu não ouso nem olhar.


----------



## nick1990

Exato, não é uma característica do idioma, foi por isso que eu disse "psicologicamente". Será que o beletrismo é mesmo invencível? Ou melhor, será que a gente quer mesmo superar o beletrismo? Vai ver que é um valor nosso e tem algum valor mesmo...


----------

